# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  ساندویچ.....

## bvb09

شد بخونین؟؟

----------


## sajad564

میشه خلاصه بگی در مورد چی بود؟؟ :Yahoo (39):

----------


## bvb09

> میشه خلاصه بگی در مورد چی بود؟؟


نه نمیشه....
فقط مفصل بلدم توضیح بدم

----------


## MEH97

هزینه دانشگاه شبانه هر ترم چقدره دوستان؟

----------


## farshid1360

چقدر بی سر و ته

----------


## bvb09

> چقدر بی سر و ته


خخخخخخ....
تو خوبی.... عزیز من کاره بزرگمهره..... 
خب اینم معرفی دانشگاهاس دیگع....

----------


## NOT NOW

جالب بود مخصوصا دانشگاه تهران  :Yahoo (4): 

ابتدا وارد پنجاتومنی بزرگ میشوید  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Farzad 96

وقتی تابیکو خوندم فکر کردم سوال قضیه فشردگی گذاشتی اخه به قضیه فشردگی ساندویج هم میگن

----------

